# *Operation Get Rosie Sexy* (overweight draft)



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

So if you have seen me on the forum lately, I am surfing for information on how to help out my friend (and barn owner)s PMU draft horse Rosie. Heres a little background on her.

Rosie is a 16.3hh Percheron cross. She is morbidly obese weighing in around 2600 pounds. Everything on her jiggles. Her cresty neck can actually be twisted around. Right now her measurements are 56" neck. 80" chest. I have yet to measure her rump. Its considerably huge. Her bum crack has almost completely eaten her tail. 

Rosie has been a glorified pasture pet since her owner got her. She was extensivly ground trained when she was younger. She knows all the right answers...but no one has asked her a question in years. She has been going to the trainers for a tune up every spring for the past 4 years. This spring, the trainer refused to take her because she is just too overweight. 

Rosie is a doll. She is also very sensitive. She doesn't like yelling or fast movements. Contrarily, she will do everything you ask of her outside. I tied a tarp around her neck and she walked around like it was nothing. She has walked through tires and over jumps. In her stall, she is a different horse. If she feels threatened, she will threaten back. 

It took me a while but I have now got all the tack I need to really start working her. I am starting her on a full cheek snaffle though she has been trained on a slow twist and a long shanked curb. She really needs that extra support in turning and she doesn't neck rein so the curb really makes no sense. I bought a cheap used synthetic draft saddle and its a big improvement from her semi QH bars saddle that she is usually rode in. We invested in a good mounting block as she is just too big and too round to step up on her. 

Now for the actual journal entry. 

8/13/10

Rode today. All week we have been alternating between me riding her and her owner round penning her. She is trying her heart out. She actually seemed happy to see me when I walked in the barn today. She wasn't so happy when I busted out the saddle! I got her to trot both ways 8 laps around before she just couldnt do it any more. We had to stop and let her catch her breath. I was letting her pick her pace in the corners and making her stretch and extend on the straightaways. She popped into a canter twice today and while it was really comfy (much more so than her trot!) its just not good for her quite yet. 

Since I started with her on a Sunday...every Sunday I will post her measurements. Here they are from last week

Weight 1 tape + 3/4 of a tape (44 inch girth)
Neck 56" around 
Chest 80"

Wish me luck!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Love the name of the forum! Good luck!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Is this the horse in your avatar? She is ADORABLE! I have a really rotund mustang I bought a month ago, not SO chunky, but she could stand to lose some weight and build some muscle too. I look forward to reading about your progress


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! She is totally adorable. My barn manager says she is like a caracature (sp?) of a horse. Like something that would have been drawn at the county fair! Someone else on here called her a manatee with fur. LOL I loved that!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

I'll be interested to see the different measurements over time. How long are you planning to ride her for, or is this an indefinite kind of thing?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Atleast til the weather turns...so atleast another 3 months or so. My goal is to get her down 300 pounds by winter.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Big progress with Miss Rosie today!

I decided to put the trail riding on hold until I saw how she would react to her new bit. I shouldn't have. She did aaahhhmazing! Her new bit is a 5.5" full cheek snaffle that fits her perfectly. She turns great and stops even better. 

The difference in her stamina from last week to this week is unbelievable. She was actually peppy today. Full out trotted with less urging. Within 5 minutes, she was still in a full sweat but wasn't breathing as hard. She actually popped into a canter twice on me when I was asking her for a bigger trot. 

In the trot, she is getting much more stable. She is really driving from behind now that she isnt meeting a bit that is too harsh for her. She was digging deep and driving from her enormous behind today! She can only hold it together for 8-10 strides but when she does, its really a nice trot. 

As far as her ground manners...they sure are a work-in-progress. She threw a hissy fit today about me wanting to curry her. I should have tied her first but I thought we were good. We weren't. She swung that big old hip at me and threatened to kick. I cracked her butt and she spun around. After that, I tied her. When I went to touch her with the curry...she pulled so hard her hocks touched the ground. She is fine with regular brushing...just no curries! Not until after you have brushed her. So weird! 

The big break-through of today is fly spray. For the past 5 years, she wont tolerate fly spray. Will run out of her stall if you are spraying the horse next to her. While we were getting ready to go up to the ring, I sprayed myself with Off...the bugs are bad right now. She didn't even flinch when I sprayed myself right in front of her. I rode her pretty hard and it was hot so she was tired. A friend rode her even after I was tired...45 minutes all together. She was dripping sweat. We tied her to the post to hose her down (which she loves) and I just pretended I didnt know about her not liking fly spray. Sprayed her whole body and only got a reaction when I sprayed her 'girl parts'. She got lots and lots of "Good GIRL!" She loooves being praised! 

All and all...it was a great day. I have certainly learned a good bit about her in the few times I've ridden her. She has tons of heart. She really does try. 

Now for the measurments. The changes are pretty amazing!

In 7 days she was ridden 4 times...once was a 2 hour trail ride. She was round penned the other 3 days. 

Her neck went from 56" to 54" at its thickest point. 
Her heart girth lost 4". I have that measured on a piece of baling twine and dont have a tape big enough to get actual inches measurement. 
Her chest stayed the same. 

She sure is on the right path! Thanks for reading!


----------



## disposablecamera (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm loving this forum!  I'm so excited to keep hearing about Rosies progress!!
Lots of luck from me!! xxxxx


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks hon! The forum is a great place to learn! I love it!


----------



## monarchsjoy (Jul 28, 2010)

Love the forum. It is people like you who truly inspire me. You are doing great things for this horse. Sounds like she has a real personality! I wonder what it is like to ride a draft? Is it like sitting in the "splits" position? Ha ha
Keep it up. Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

awesome! I wish I could lose 4" around the middle in a week! wowza!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

YAY go fuzzy manatee!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome!  She'll be so much happier when she's down to a suitable weight.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Had a really great ride on Rosie today. I think she knew I was stressed because my old horse left today. She took it easy on me! 

In 10 days she has lost 5" of girth and 4" on her neck. Shes doing just great. Today she was able to keep a full consistant trot for 10 times around the ring in both directions. She is weaving cones well and we did lots and lots of work on her stopping. She is a bit dull to the bit but it will come in time. She is pig headed for sure. When she wants to go left, it takes a lot of convincing to get her to go straight. She is starting to respond to leg cues a ton better. We have for sure found a new best friend....the dressage whip. She needs a little extra motivation at times and it has really come in handy. Plus where I can't get enough leg on her, I can use the whip to move her body over. 

By the end of this week, I hope she is able to succesfully trot 15 times each direction and to be able to stop in 2 strides. Right now she is at 4 and when we started, she stopped when she was good and ready. 

I found my old saddleseat saddle and it amazingly fits her. Better than anything else we have tried including the draft saddle I bought. I bought the biggest girth the tack shop had and its a 54. I am hoping by next month, she can fit it. She is about 5" away right now. She still jiggles when she walks but its not nearly as bad. I would have never guessed that she would progress this fast. Who knows...she may be a smaller built draft who is just extremely overweight. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

^Yay!!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Today, we roundpenned. I was just too exhausted from yesterdays ride to do much more with her! The good thing is, I kept her in constant forward motion at either a fast walk or trot for 45 minutes. I am really pushing her hard now. We needed a day in the roundpen as she really needs to work on her balance. Its there for sure. When she was getting really lazy after I had given her a break, I really invaded her space and pushed her forward. She lept into a beautiful western pleasure worthy lope! So cute! I can only imagine what a crappy ride that would have been! LOL She listens so well in the pen. We practiced lots of WHOAS and TURN. She was loving it! I did fit her into my old surcingle and ground drove her to the round pen and back. My intention was to work her in the pen with her lines on but shes just too much for me to follow. She ground drives very well. I wonder why her owner never actually hooked her up to anything...she is spooky but around the farm Im sure she would be a blast. 

I didn't do her measurements again today as I just did them yesterday. She really is starting to look a little better though. Maybe not noticibly smaller but certainly firmer! She got a new field-mate last night as her buddy (my horse) was sold. She is now in with a permanent exerciser. Teddy-Bear is a 4 year old Haflinger and is a true pest. He loves to play and will pester a horse until they are ready to snap. Im sure they were running all night last night! 

I am so excited by her progress! I cant wait to see what she looks like this time next month!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm subscribing to this as I'm completely hooked on your Rosie story. Sounds like amazing progress so far!

There's only one thing...pictures! We need pictures! Before, during & after please!


----------



## disposablecamera (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey i agree TOTALLY with 'Jake and Dai'... i would absolutely LOVE to see some pictures of Rosies progress! 
Lots of luck! xx


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok so here is Rosie in a 'before' shot. This was taken in about April. Ill try to get a good picture of her tomorrow...shes going out on trail whether she likes it or not! LOL 

**Note...this is NOT me riding her! (this was one of her 5 times a year that her owner got her out and let others ride her!)


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

*New Pics of Rosie!*

Must you look at my Butt?! 









Cresty Neck + lumpy throatlatch...ewww








Poor sweaty girl!








Couldn't get the whole thing in a picture! LOL







The best part of rosie..her pretty face






Here she is! These are from today. It was 100 degrees by 10am! Poor girl was sweating her big bootie off!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, that's excellent progress! Keep us posted!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Yay pictures! I love her dapples...she's going to be one schmexy mare once she slims down.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome thread!
I am defiently interested in her progress!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I forgot to add that we did ride today! It was 100 degrees by 10am but we still squeezed in an hour in the ring. She was quite a handful today! She is really starting to feel much better even though she hasnt lost a ton of weight yet. Shes getting her condition back very fast! Shes become very responsive to the bit with just a little work. If you pick up a single rein, she turns. No pressure...just turns. She is able to move solely off of leg now. She actually depends on the leg when she is making a tighter turn. We stepped it up today and did 12 laps in each direction at a trot...most of which I had to do in 2 point...boy was that a stroll down memory lane! I forgot how much I hate 2 point! LOL At the end of 12 to the left...she had plenty left in the tank. Could have trotted all day. 12 to the right...not so much. I had to really push her to get all 12 in. I cantered her a full lap to the right today and just on the straight-aways to the left. She is much stronger going right. Shes got a western pleasure style lope to her...its actually very nice. It feels like riding thunder though! LOL 

I think we will do measurements again tomorrow if I can make it out. Her girth needed to be pulled up on both sides today so I take that as a good sign! Her neck is still enormous but until I can get her to maintain some contact...thats not going to change. She is actually showing signs of growing muscles. Her shoulder is firmer and her bum has been sweating! 

On the agenda for tomorrow. Trot Poles. Shes really gonna hate those! She hates picking up her feet but its gotta start somewhere. If I want to do any more lateral work with her, im gonna need spurs. She responds nicely to pressure but doesnt really 'react' enough to use it on true lateral movements. I think I have an old pair of bumper spurs from waaaay back when. Ill have to dig those out! 

I cant wait to show you guys pictures of her in a bridle I bought off of Piaffe. I think shes gonna be a #1 stunnah in it! Hopefully it fits! Her bridle now just aint cutting it! Its horse sized! 

Thanks again for reading guys! Glad to know that others are interested in her progress!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> I forgot to add that we did ride today! It was 100 degrees by 10am but we still squeezed in an hour in the ring. She was quite a handful today! She is really starting to feel much better even though she hasnt lost a ton of weight yet. Shes getting her condition back very fast! Shes become very responsive to the bit with just a little work. If you pick up a single rein, she turns. No pressure...just turns. She is able to move solely off of leg now. She actually depends on the leg when she is making a tighter turn. We stepped it up today and did 12 laps in each direction at a trot...most of which I had to do in 2 point...boy was that a stroll down memory lane! I forgot how much I hate 2 point! LOL At the end of 12 to the left...she had plenty left in the tank. Could have trotted all day. 12 to the right...not so much. I had to really push her to get all 12 in. I cantered her a full lap to the right today and just on the straight-aways to the left. She is much stronger going right. Shes got a western pleasure style lope to her...its actually very nice. It feels like riding thunder though! LOL
> 
> I think we will do measurements again tomorrow if I can make it out. Her girth needed to be pulled up on both sides today so I take that as a good sign! Her neck is still enormous but until I can get her to maintain some contact...thats not going to change. She is actually showing signs of growing muscles. Her shoulder is firmer and her bum has been sweating!
> 
> ...


 
What bridle did you buy? She is actually my friend and I board with her


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

The black and gold OS bridle. Im keeping my fingers crossed that it will fit...as a horse sized bridle is what she rides in now and its on the last hole! Id like to get my girl a lil breathing room! LOL


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

black and gold...don't think I have seen that one. I used one that was a dark oil with gold cross things on the browband...Gidget looked good in it and my horse has a big ol head.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Its the one on the left. I sure hope it fits cuz I think it will look amazing on her!

http://www.horseforum.com/tack-equipment-classifieds/2-beautiful-black-soft-supple-english-62193/


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh nope!...Not it.


GORGEOUS!
I didn't even know she had that but you never know what she has because she is like a tack shop  We just got a cinch and latigo from her.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

wow rosie sounds like a fun ride i bet you have fun excersizing her!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I'm so hooked. :]


----------



## disposablecamera (Jul 15, 2010)

> I'm so hooked. :]


Haha me too i just cant get enough of this thread!

Absolutely loved the pictures of Rosie! 

Keep up the awesome work with her! xx


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Yay, great progress!  It was nice seeing some pictures, she sure is a pretty girl.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

So we had a challenging day today. Every day her saddle fits her worse. I am still actively searching for something that fits her better. If anyone knows anyone with a craptastic looking draft saddle laying around the barn...let me know! Once I get a girth extender I can start riding her english but until then, shes gonna hafta make due. Dont get me wrong...it fits...just not the way I would like it. 

The ride started out great. I had her walking and trotting figure 8s using only my legs. She was responding well but she has decided that cantering takes much less work. So every time I ask for a trot, she canters. Since I am still not sure that its not a saddle fitting problem, I can't blame it totally on her. Plus she may be having some soundness issues from being brought back to work so fast. I can't see any other way. 

I worked her into a quick sweat and then free lunged her the rest of the way. I got a short video clip of her trotting and cantering a bit. Its hard for me to tell but I think she is starting to look a lot different. Her bum and shoulder are much firmer. Still not solid but way better than the squishy that she was. Her neck is getting thinner...the crest is still there but I think its shrinking a good bit. 

After we were done, her owner and I went on a trail ride with her and another one of her horses. Rosie did great. She was excited to go. Kept the walk really brisk coming and going and never showed any signs of fatigue. We even galloped! Now THAT is an experience I wont soon forget! She is SOOO slow! Its crazy!

We were all good until we were coming home and a neighbors mini scared the pants off of her. I got to practice my pulley rein...and it WORKED!! YAY!!! In ten strides of a full out panic gallop I had her back to a trot...then we one rein stopped. Her owner was impressed. She thought she was a goner. We were only about a 2 minute high gallop from home. She hasn't been able to stop her in the past. Once she stopped, we went and looked at the mini and while she was still scared, she stood there quivering. Hes a cheeky lil booger and bit her right on the nose! 

So here is a pic from today. And if youtube gets their crap together, Ill post a video or two. They are both basically the same, just different directions.

Picture on the left "oh...its you...again." pic on the right "ohh...your taking pictures again...this side only please...it looks less lumpy!"

As soon as youtube gets it together...ill post a few videos for your jiggling pleasure! 

Thanks as always for reading!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

And heres the video! 
http://www.youtube.com/user/corinowalk?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/P4UGJ_WigLg
YouTube - corinowalk's Channel


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG, she looks so funny with that tiny little saddle on her (though it isn't really so tiny LOL). At the end of the one going to the left, she was like "NOPE, that gate leads back to the food. I want to go there."

Her trot looks absolutely heavenly though it probably rides worse than it looks .

I know what you mean about riding thunder. When I was riding John out in the country with my Dad on his horse and I finally got John up into a canter, Dad said it sounded like a freight train was trying to sneak up behind him LOL.

You are making amazing progress with her, though I doubt she will ever loose her cresty neck no matter how much she loses. That's just one of those percheron traits .


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Her little 'jiggy jog' trot is actually very nice to sit...problem is it doesnt cover much ground! Now her 'big girl trot' is huge...eats up strides faster than a tb at a full gallop...but holy crap hold on tight! Her canter is wonderful...but like you said...the vibration will kill ya! She literally shakes the ground when she runs. 

I think if i can get her into better condition, maybe some of it will come off. Id rather see her lose the fat deposits on her ribs. They are just huge. Its coming along though! I just get a kick out of how perky she is now. Shes always been kind of mopey. Now...shes ready to kick butt and take names.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, you and I should get together and just go around riding our huge beasties, scaring neighborhood dogs and setting off car alarms .


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I love it! Just dont bring any mini's. She will freak! She is so scared of minis! The cutest little mini was at a neighbors farm today and she about had a heart attack!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I guess that means Olen's out LOL. Do you think she would get along with Rafe? Him and John are bestest friends and I would hate for either of them to be lonely. He could help too. Though he isn't terribly heavy yet, his feet are huge so he is kinda like dinky little distant thunder .


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

She does look funny with that saddle! hahaa..she's so pretty but MASSIVE!
This thread is defiently worthy of reading and keeping posted!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh she looks wonderful! And that canter! I can feel the ground shaking all the way over here in NJ!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh smrobs everyone who even THINKS they are big can come on our ground shaking ride! LOL

My favorite thing with her canter is the way she has to throw herself into it. She has to really get it going to canter! She likes it though. 

Thanks for reading guys!


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

wow you're making huge progress with her! But I have to say, I've never seen such a massive horse! She is huge! But Still a very pretty girl and slimming down. This is very inspiring to see! Keep up the good work!


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

Let me know when you two get together so I can tell people why we are having an earthquake in pa! lol  You are doing a great job with her. She is so cute and jiggly!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Saturday

I didn't have much time to ride today but we did some really great roundpen work. I even was able to rig up a make shift surcingle for her! I am going to try some rigged up side reins for her next time. Finding anything in draft size has proven to be QUITE the feat! She did really awesome! She is so stinkin spunky now...its pretty amusing to see a 2500 (probably less now!) jump off the ground with all four hooves because you crack a lunge whip! 

We have really been working on turning during our round pen work. While I understand that she is a draft horse...she just needs to be more flexible. She turns like a board. No flex. 

Weight loss wise, Ill have to tape her again soon as we are approaching the one month mark. Im hoping its as good as I think it is. I know one thing for sure, everything is starting to have to be adjusted...her saddle especially. It is taking me way longer to get her into her full body sweat now. She is still trying her heart out! 

Sunday

Since my new job requires me to work sundays (BOOOOOO) I had to give up my ritual Sunday ride. Today, her owner was taking her on a benefit trail ride! I am so excited for both of them! I hope she likes the way she is coming along! My next big day to ride is tuesday. We have big plans! I got her new bridle today and I just cant wait to see her big moose head with it on! Its gonna look adorable! We may just have a girth extender by then so I may be able to ride her chunky butt english! 

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

*Rosies new bridle fits!*

We got a bridle from piaffe on the horse forum and it fits like a dream! We may have to add a hole to the noseband but I may just take it off anyways. I never tighten them enough to do anything anyways! It is beautiful! Black with gold piping...perfect for us pittsburgh people! Even the browband fits...it doesnt squish her ears together! LOL So here it is!
















I think it looks fantastic! Now I just have to find a pair of english reins that are long enough for her! Its bad enough I have to trot her in 2 point all day...I dont need a hunch in my back once we get to trotting proper like! 

So since I was stretched for time (we have another 'project' animal at the farm, a baby deer who got hit by a car) I decided to just strap her up into a surcingle and get her booty moving. She hatessss the side reins. I ended up taking them off because all she was doing was leaning on them and dragging herself around on the forehand. She did really well without them though. She really is trotting well and cantering beautifully. I free lunged her a bit in our ring and had her in a nice run. It did, however, take me over an hour to get her into a full sweat the way I like. And it was hot! Im thinking shes starting to level out on her biggest weight loss. Now its back to building muscle and making it so she doesnt gain through the winter. 

I attempted to ride her bareback...notice I said attempted. Our mounting block is only two steps...she needs atleast a 3. I am not 17 anymore and can no longer throw myself up onto anything with 4 legs. She stood patiently and waited for me...I just couldn't get my leg over. Since no one was around...I couldn't have someone hold her while I heaved myself up and on. I got myself BUSTED last time I tried to jump on bareback without any help. 

All-in-all, she is really coming along nicely. Her ground manners have improved loads. She never puts her nose past your shoulder. I've taught her the command "face" which tells them to face me. She picked that one up quick! 

Shes coming along! Shes such a comical girl...always has something to say about something. 

Thanks again for reading! Rosie likes having a fan club!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

So after a loooong week of stress, I really wanted to go for a nice ride yesterday. Too bad it was 108 degrees outside. I spent most of the day hanging with Rosie in her stall...dreaming of a saddle that could fit her! So I came home and started really looking. I've been browsing but now I am LOOKING. I found a great deal on a custom aussie. For their synthetic model (I hate synthetic but its not me Im worried about, its Rosie!) I can send them a wither tracing and they can give me an ugly saddle for $140 shipped. Game on. Ill be doing that next time I am at the barn. Hopefully I can get it in time to actually use it before this weather turns. Fall is my favorite season to ride in...but if I dont have a saddle...im screwed!

Our farrier was out yesterday and said that he can see a difference. He also had a talk with her owner about her feeding schedule. While she has slimmed down...on a 2600+ animal...you aren't going to notice when she drops a few pounds. I guess she is in for a big switch up in her feeding and her owner will be activly working her on the days that I cant make it. The vet has told her in the past that Rosies time on earth will be limited if she doesnt get the weight off. 

The vet will be out next week to take a look at her leg. She always had what looks like a calcium deposit on her left hind. Its on the side of her fetlock. She doesn't limp, has never been lame but when going clockwise, all she wants to do is canter. She will trot and her trot is even and balanced without a head nod. She just doesn't want to do it. I can *make* her...but if she is in pain I don't want to do that. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

wow i love reading about rosie its better then a good book xD i hope she'll be ok!!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome, the bridle looks great


----------



## disposablecamera (Jul 15, 2010)

Would love to hear how Rosies going now.. 
x


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

me too!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am hooked on this thread!! How's Rosie doing?


----------

